# Soil test now?



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If I were to get a soil test now (october) would you expect my analysis to change much vs doing it in March?

Not applying anything but pre and post emergents until spring. Have bermuda in Charlotte NC. No prg this year. I am bored. &#128541; want to see if any of my PH and phosphorus corrections helped this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Waiting gives you the advantage to allowing all of your corrections to move deeper into the soil profile. At the same time, test are relative inexpensive ($16 for waypoint), so do one now and one in spring.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Waiting gives you the advantage to allowing all of your corrections to move deeper into the soil profile. At the same time, test are relative inexpensive ($16 for waypoint), so do one now and one in spring.


What if we overseeded and put fert down frequently in the last couple of months? Would it be better to wait until spring since right now has so much fluctuations due to corrections + new growing grass using up the nutrients?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think spring is best. But if you want one now, do it and then do one in spring. It is ultimately your time and money.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

+1 for @g-man recommendation of doing it twice.

Here's some local coop info if you'd like to get a soil test from them: https://chatham.ces.ncsu.edu/soil-testing-for-lawns-and-gardens/

Mecklenburg area (not sure of your exact location): https://charlottenc.gov/StormWater/SurfaceWaterQuality/Documents/SoilTestKitslocationsinMeckCo.pdf

You can also get them on Amazon/Waypoint, etc


----------



## tragiclawn (Oct 4, 2020)

Based on my research one recommendation was to do the test in the fall right before winter. This allows you to get a reading when the lawn is kind of off it's "high" on fertilizers etc and will be at it's lowest point. Also, i know the LNC recommends always waiting 45 days before taking a soil test after you have laid down your fert to prevent affecting the results.

I actually just did my first soil test 2 days ago.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

FWIW, I can think of plenty of times I've regretted "NOT" getting a soil analysis; but, I can't think of any time I've regretted getting one ...

With that in mind, I just sent samples from some challenging areas across my property in to the State of NC labs as analyses there are Free up until Thanksgiving! :thumbup:

Disclaimer: something tells me the analyses I get for free avail through the NC Dept of Agriculture April-Nov are not quite "up to the level" (or "down" to the nitty gritty detail) of some of the independent, private lab results I've seen posted here on TLF. YMMV ...


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Disclaimer: something tells me the analyses I get for free avail through the NC Dept of Agriculture April-Nov are not quite "up to the level" (or "down" to the nitty gritty detail) of some of the independent, private lab results I've seen posted here on TLF. YMMV ...
440mag, I talked to my county extension rep last year about getting more information from the soil test. He recommended a pasture code and that gave me more info than the basic lawn and garden code. I have posted a link that gives the codes and a picture of my soil test last year with the pasture code. 
http://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/documents/2020_soil_info_sheetversion_Fillable_Final.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This test is really good. They are using a good method (mehlich 3), they give you lime recommendations and test a bunch of the micros. They did not test for iron, but that's ok. How much does this cost?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Testing is free from April through Thanksgiving. They only charge 4 dollars from Thanksgiving through the end of March. I wish they included iron but can't complain since I get it free! They collect a fee on commercial fertilizer statewide to cover the cost.


----------

